# OT: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

For those of you who think the Blazers are having problems, check out what's happening with the Nets. Jason Kidd has filed for divorce from his wife, Joumana, claiming that she's a wild and crazy *****. According to this report, she snuck into the Nets' locker room during a game, got ahold of her husband's cellphone to see who he'd been calling, then took a seat at courtside and yelled taunts at him during the game!! 

Talk about embarrassing, for both Kidd and the Nets. By comparison, the Blazers are a very classy organization! 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2725524


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

She may be crazy, but that doesn't justify knocking her around like Kidd did back when he played for Phoenix.

Is there such a thing as a bidirectional restraining order?

BNM


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

Yep much worse then potential sexual assualts, drug use, dog fights, player fights etc. 

While things have certainly improved here in Portland and this incident is certainly embarassing for the Nets I don't see much of a comparison in terms of our off court problems to theirs.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

Why doesn't she stay home and get beat up and cheated on quietly like a woman should? Why should she want to get back at her battering cheating spouse instead of weeping quietly into her hanky? 

And wasn't it him who publicly proclaimed her two days ago to be a danger to their children? I mean, why would a woman get upset about that?

I remember reading a survey, gosh, about 10 years ago. Women were surveyed on what they feared most from men and men were surveyed on what they feared most from women. Women's geatest fear was being raped and murdered. Men's greatest fear was being publicly laughed at.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

The papers accuse Joumana Kidd of kicking, hitting, punching and throwing household objects at her husband as she became "increasingly controlling and manipulative" in the last few years of their union.

Sounds like they basically were beating each other for years. It also says how she threatened to make false abuse statements.

I know how he smacked her a few years ago, and there is no right in that. No buts. If you are gonna hit your wife than you should be able to get hit back.
He got what he deserved most likely.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> Why doesn't she stay home and get beat up and cheated on quietly like a woman should? Why should she want to get back at her battering cheating spouse instead of weeping quietly into her hanky?


You'd have a point if those were the only two possibilities available to her. Unfortunately, her case in divorce court, not to mention the respect she might get from the public, would be a whole lot stronger if she'd found a way to "get back at her battering cheating husband" with something other than courtside taunts and stealing hubby's cell.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



Boob-No-More said:


> She may be crazy, but that doesn't justify knocking her around like Kidd did back when he played for Phoenix.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a bidirectional restraining order?
> 
> BNM


nobody's above a punch to the face....


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

I am sorry, but where has it been reported that he was cheating on her? I have not seen anything in this regard. Why are many of you insinuating that he has cheated on her? Also, the broad coerced their son T.J. to steal his fathers cell phone out of his locker. Is that what a stable person does, use thier son for this type of crap? I highly doubt Jason is as bad as many of you are judging him to be.

And my first wife was just like this woman. She would go into such rages, hitting, kicking and destoying everything. If I defended myself she would only get worse. Luckily, we were both in the Air Force. One day I went to work with scratches all over my face and neck. My supervisor made it known to her supervisor that it would not be tolerated again and was documented that she was abusive. 

Sure, my ex-wife had bruises on her all the time. They were on her fore arms and lower legs from me blocking her punches, slaps and kicks. She would also get the occassional bruise on her butt from falling down off balance from wild flurries of punches. Or if I just pushed her away from me so I could leave the situation. She had no regard for another persons personal space. She would often taunt as well wanting to be hit so she could be the victim, but I never fell for it. And why did I never fall for her taunts? Not because I was a Sergeant, but because I had been a scholarship wrestler at OSU and violence is expected from wrestlers, right?

Lets not crucify Jason Kidd just yet. I am sure there will be a lot more developing on this story. And again, where has it been reported that he is a cheater?


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

man, the picture painted from Kidd's perspective is pretty grim about his wife. lady sounds seriously mentally ill, although you don't really get her side of the story. 

regardless, I feel sorry for the kids. sounds like it's going to be a brutal, public divorce.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



BIG Q said:


> I am sorry, but where has it been reported that he was cheating on her?


I was going to say the same thing... but having seen flamewars like this before, I know that the argument will be that most of Kidd's accusations are also unproven so his wife's accusations are as real as his. the assumption being that his wife stole his cell phone and put trackers on his car because she had reason to believe he was cheating on her.

domestic abuse accusations are something that should probably not be touched in a forum, no good will come from this thread.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

A friend is an attorney for family court. She says that with very few exceptions, in every rancorous divorce the allegations are the same:

The woman is a crazy female dog.

The man is abusive and/or a child molester.

At least we know Kidd and his wife are going through a pretty normal process. 

FWIW, violence goes both ways. According to http://www.reason.com/news/show/32005.html



> Every year, about 1,200 women and 500 men die at the hand of a spouse or partner, and some 200,000 women and 40,000 men seek emergency room help due to domestic violence.




iWatas


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



mook said:


> sounds like it's going to be a brutal, public divorce.


Yes it will. What these media reports mean is that there must not be a prenup. Both have hired mega-powered divorce attorneys, although Joumana's is well known for leaking things to the gossip columnists.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

PD, I am not saying that public mocking or quiet suffering are Joumana Kidd's only options. My sarcastic comment was in response to Talkhard getting upset that she mocked him but not getting too upset when he beat her. It is more a comment on Talkhard than on Ms. Kidd.

As for accusations of cheating, well, I would not know from personal experience but generally I'd suspect if a woman is outraged by calls to other women she finds on his cell phone, the calls were probably not to his grandmother.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> Why doesn't she stay home and get beat up and cheated on quietly like a woman should? Why should she want to get back at her battering cheating spouse instead of weeping quietly into her hanky?


Do you have any evidence that this is the situation here?

I do not recall reading accusations of Jason Kidd cheating.

The police report regarding the spouse abuse charge in Phoenix indicated that the couple were fighting over their son.

Jason's attorney is now saying that fight was about Joumana's abuse of their then 2 year old son.

The charges made by Jason just recently to social services are again about Joumana abusing their children. Jason, under advice from attorney, would be very unlikely to make these serious charges unless they were true and Jason himself was not involved in the abuse.

Reports I have read in the past indicate that Joumana is a VERY strong and dominating personality. In past couple interviews she does most of the talking and orders everyone, including Jason around.

We haven't heard from her side yet, but based on what little we know your snide "go home, shut up and weep in your hanky" is very unlikely to be close to the truth here.

Your comment comes across as very knee-jerk.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

Very few people are doubting that he cheated. The problem is that she is an apparent nut job that went beyond just harassing Kidd, to harassing teammates and those around the team.

I'm not sure if anyone remembers the "story" a month ago about a Nets player being gay, but that story was planted by Joumana as an attack on RJ because she believed RJ and his partying ways were a bad influence on Jason.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

She is a pretty hot nut job though.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> Why doesn't she stay home and get beat up and cheated on quietly like a woman should? Why should she want to get back at her battering cheating spouse instead of weeping quietly into her hanky?
> 
> And wasn't it him who publicly proclaimed her two days ago to be a danger to their children? I mean, why would a woman get upset about that?
> 
> I remember reading a survey, gosh, about 10 years ago. Women were surveyed on what they feared most from men and men were surveyed on what they feared most from women. Women's geatest fear was being raped and murdered. Men's greatest fear was being publicly laughed at.


Obviously you've never been publicly laughed at.:biggrin: 

But seriously, and spousal abuse is extremely serious business, we don't know what is what because we aren't there living their lives.

Spousal abuse by a woman is one of the most under-reported violent crimes in the US. Reason being stated above by crandc: Men's greatest fear is being publicly laughed at.

My best friend's neighbor just had his wife thrown in the hoosegow for beating him up again. She's been doing it for over 5 years and believe me she's not a person I'd want to be in a cage match with.

Many situations are one-sided (either way) and many are a 2-way battle. I've seen both too many times to take either lightly. Both suck for the kids. Too bad adults can't act like adults.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> As for accusations of cheating, well, I would not know from personal experience but generally I'd suspect if a woman is outraged by calls to other women she finds on his cell phone, the calls were probably not to his grandmother.


And????

Going on 30 years of a blissfully happy marriage, I communicate with women nearly every day.

My employer, a few longtime female friends, clients, YOU...

My wife also communicates with people with no regard for their gender.

Neither of us has a problem with it because it's NORMAL.

I'm sure you feel the same about your relationships with both genders.

I don't get your point at all here.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

1. True, none of us are living their lives. None of us have inside knowledge and I don't claim such. I am merely stating that several years ago police were called regarding Jason Kidd beating his wife, arrived, found evidence, he entered a plea and admitted his behavior. So I find that charge more credible than accusations made in the media or at the point of divorce.

2. Whenever a woman charges abuse she is called a nut job. Guess what? Even if true, does not give anyone the right to hit her.

3. I oppose battery regardless of who is doing it. But the simple facts are, looking at actual injuries/deaths, it is far more likely to be a man beating up a woman than the reverse, yet whenever, and people who work in this field hear it so much it has become a cliche, someone refers to any woman or women being hit the chorus comes "what about battered men?" What about them? Even Jason Kidd is not charging his wife beat him. Why is something only considered important when it happens to men?

4. My point, Maris, is precisely what you said, a lot of men may talk to a lot of women for various innocent reasons. Now, there are some Jackie Christies around, to be sure, but generally women can distinguish between these type of calls and "other woman" type of calls. Maybe Joumana Kidd is a Jackie Christie and goes off the deep end over nothing, but we've never head that before. 



> I'm not sure if anyone remembers the "story" a month ago about a Nets player being gay, but that story was planted by Joumana as an attack on RJ because she believed RJ and his partying ways were a bad influence on Jason.


I remember the story of a Nets player being gay, but what is the evidence Joumana spread it or that it was RJ or that it had anything to do with his supposed influence over Jason? And how can supposedly spreading a supposedly false rumor about a player that is supposedly a bad influence lessen that influence?

In sum: If there is evidence that the children are in danger, the proper thing to do is notify proper authorities. Not the media. Not message boards. 
Note that Talkhard expressed no concern over the possible hazardous situation of the children or over the admitted violence in the past directed against Joumana by Jason (and he was NOT protecting his son against her). No, his concern is that po' l'il Jasony was embarrassed.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

Its just a matter of time before an angry wife shows up at the game waving her husbands dirty underwear.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

This thread is quickly devolving into a "men vs. women" rant that's not going to do anything except inflame everyone's passions about old relationship wounds that we'd love to expunge from out memories. Why not come to the correct conclusion: that both men AND women are f'ed up emotional basketcases, and whatever story you hear from one side, there's a 100 probability that the other person has a completely different slant on the issue, and in a sense, they are BOTH right. Now, when violence enters the equation, especially with kids involved, I don't care who'se at fault, you get them as far away from one another as possible, phyiscally and emotionally, and put the kid's interests above everyone elses. In a perfect world, that would be the way it would happen.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> I remember the story of a Nets player being gay, but what is the evidence Joumana spread it or that it was RJ or that it had anything to do with his supposed influence over Jason? And how can supposedly spreading a supposedly false rumor about a player that is supposedly a bad influence lessen that influence?


If you read the item and know anything about the Nets, it was clearly aimed at RJ.

As for evidence, 2 known insiders made particularly interesting posts about the subject. The first was by someone that is close to RJ and the rest of team stating that the rumor was placed by a crazy women, but giving no more detail. That post was responded to by someone that rarely posts but is known to be close to Joumana trying to deflect the blame away from Joumana. So while there is no smoking gun, the sequence of events and what I know about the posters left no doubt in my mind when you add in Joumana's vast media contacts

It wasn't suppose to lessen the influence, it was only meant to inflict "pain and suffering" on RJ. This is apparently not the first time she has gone out of her way to trash people associated with the Nets she doesn't like.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> 2. Whenever a woman charges abuse she is called a nut job.


And that can be taken into consideration when someone has a sterling reputation for behavior. In Joumana's case, she does NOT have such a reputation. Others have called her "nut job" now and in the past. Sometimes when there is smoke there is fire.


> Guess what? Even if true, does not give anyone the right to hit her.


No, it doesn't. And Kidd took the plea, admitted guilt, apoligized, was banished from the Suns, etc.



> In sum: If there is evidence that the children are in danger, the proper thing to do is notify proper authorities. Not the media. Not message boards.
> Note that Talkhard expressed no concern over the possible hazardous situation of the children or over the admitted violence in the past directed against Joumana by Jason (and he was NOT protecting his son against her). No, his concern is that po' l'il Jasony was embarrassed.


Did you miss the part where Jason Kidd filed a report with the authorities? He already did what you now demand. Bringing upon himself embarassment and humiliation, that which men fear most.

I can't fathom why you are so quick to judge. Especially when you have such little information to go on. It almost seems as if gender decided the issue for you. Too bad.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

Read the divorce petition on thesmokinggun. Personally, I cannot wait for the counterclaims.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

For those who wish to read the divorce petition from The Smoking Gun: http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2007/0110071jasonkidd1.html

Judge for yourself.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



drexlersdad said:


> The papers accuse Joumana Kidd of kicking, hitting, punching and throwing household objects at her husband as she became "increasingly controlling and manipulative" in the last few years of their union.
> 
> Sounds like they basically were beating each other for years. It also says how she threatened to make false abuse statements.
> 
> ...


Is there any chance at all that SHE hit him back then and to cover it up and keep his family together for the kids, HE took the blame? Easier to accept that the man would beat the woman than for the woman to beat the man without her being physco (sp?).

Isn't there a baseball player who hat the same problem with his wife beating him and he got a divorce.

It happens ...


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

This is amusing:



> In the infamous January 2001 9-1-1 call to police, where Joumana alleged that Jason assaulted her, she if firmly in control, ordering Jason about, to take T.J. out of the room so he won't see what the police are going to do to his daddy. In the tapes of that call, she is cool, calm, collected, and oh, yes, vindictive. She is going to teach Jason a lesson.
> 
> The police report tells how, after returning from a road trip, Jason comes home and is told to feed T.J. As he is doing so, he helps himself to some of T.J.'s french fries. Joumana proceeds to read him the riot act, and out of frustration, and reacting instead of thinking, Jason shoves a french fry into Joumana's mouth!
> 
> ...


http://www.truehoop.com/new-jersey-...orce-saga-has-only-just-begun.html#discussion


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/jkidd1.html

Link to the Phoenix police report re: spousal abuse.

Jason admits to hitting her. Claims she tried to strike him. He caught her strike and retailiated with a hit.

The hit caused minimal damage.

Her report says nothing about trying to hit Jason. Difference in their stories. 

Nor does it say Jason beats her, this time or has hit her in the past, nor did she require medical attention, which would have been the case if Jason had punched her full force considering how much he outweighs her. If he was out of control or intended to harm her, she would have been in bad shape.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*

This is funny. Saw link on Truehoop:

http://basketbawful.blogspot.com/2007/01/intolerable-cruelty.html



> I can only imagine the kind of personal hell Jason's life has been through all of this. I mean, have you ever tried to hit a ball out of the sandtrap with paint on your clubs?! But we live in a society that doesn't protect men from spousal abuse. The law just kind of laughs at you while shaking its head condescendingly, and complaining to your buddies that your wife is kicking your *** on a regular basis will only make you sound like a huge, flapping vagina. I once complained about a girlfriend punching me and received a tube of Vagisil from my roommate. So what's an abused man to do? I have a few possible suggestions for Mr. Kidd, in case he changes his mind and decides to reconcile with Mrs. Kidd:


Oh, there is more. Link to read on.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> 2. Whenever a woman charges abuse she is called a nut job. Guess what? Even if true, does not give anyone the right to hit her.


Who said anyone had a right to hit her? Last I recall, when Kidd was on the Suns, his wife started an argument and threw fries in the guys face, he hit her, went to jail, plead guilty and paid his fines/community service. The guy certainly didn't get away with it, and if I recall his wife was quick to come back and say it was all a misunderstanding. I haven't read anything about Kidd abusing her since, in fact it all says she's abused him. I'm not sure why you say something like that it has nothing to do with anything, it was a far past issue that he paid for and they claimed to have resolved.



> 3. I oppose battery regardless of who is doing it. But the simple facts are, looking at actual injuries/deaths, it is far more likely to be a man beating up a woman than the reverse, yet whenever, and people who work in this field hear it so much it has become a cliche, someone refers to any woman or women being hit the chorus comes "what about battered men?" What about them? Even Jason Kidd is not charging his wife beat him. Why is something only considered important when it happens to men?


Did you read the reports? Jason Kidd specifically accused his wife of physically abusing him. Domestic violence is wrong but the fable that it is mostly women being abused and not men has long since been disproven. Not only is there a large percentage that DOES admit to being beaten by a wife/girlfriend, if you ask any guy who has been beaten, by man or woman, you will be hard pressed to get one to admit it. It's sad, but it's true ego will make men keep quiet. So the immediately jumping on the "women must be right because they are always abused" thing is just silly and as old fashioned as "women shouldn't be able to vote." I've had several abusive girlfriends, even in good relationships. 

I've found that even when I try to walk away from a potentially violent situation, women will try to FORCE you to stay there and let them push a bad situation into a very bad situation. I never hit a girl, but I still carry scars from otherwise non-violent women who felt they were beyond common decency. Funny thing is, they never even had a stupid reason to do so, it's all the result of emotions getting the better of them.



> 4. My point, Maris, is precisely what you said, a lot of men may talk to a lot of women for various innocent reasons. Now, there are some Jackie Christies around, to be sure, *but generally women can distinguish between these type of calls and "other woman" type of calls.*


What evidence do you have to prove women have this special power? Especially considering according to reports his wife only SUSPECTED he was talking to women, but didn't even know it for sure! Most of my best friends are women. Every girlfriend I had would INSTANTLY assume if I spoke to even a childhood friend who was female, there was something going on... And flip out over it... All while several of themselves were guilty of cheating on me. That's no "sixth sense" it's blind emotions. It happens to guys too, but I wouldn't be stupid enough to say that guy's have a sixth sense or generaly "know" the difference.



> In sum: If there is evidence that the children are in danger, the proper thing to do is notify proper authorities. Not the media. Not message boards.
> Note that Talkhard expressed no concern over the possible hazardous situation of the children or over the admitted violence in the past directed against Joumana by Jason (and he was NOT protecting his son against her). No, his concern is that po' l'il Jasony was embarrassed.


Last I checked they didn't announce this to the media. They filed papers and reports with the proper authorities. However, many of these things are now publicly available to news agencies upon request. If there's a story, they'll dig and get the info. It's sad for the kids, and even sad for the adults involved that they can't keep it private, but that's the way it is with things like the Freedom of Information Act and public records. 

All in all, his wife as I recall, never accused him of abusing their children, as loose as she seems to be with spreading rumors. Yet Kidd has been building up his case against her abusing their children and him for a little while now from what I read, and I'm yet to see her defense. From all I've seen it LOOKS like she's an abusive mother and has no defense, not even her husband hitting her once years ago (for which he paid the price). Maybe she'll prove us wrong, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

And I used to wonder how the National Enquirer sells billions of papers.

*Inquiring minds want to know*.

Get a life people.

It's bad enough the kid has a head the size of a basketball, but he gets these 2 clowns for parents?

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/gallery/02nbafinals/contenttemplate44.htm

I'm amazed anyone would stoop so low as to defend EITHER of these pathetic losers.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Jason Kidd's wife mocks him from courtside*



crandc said:


> ...generally women can distinguish between these type of calls and "other woman" type of calls.


This is not unique to women.

*ALL* jealous paranoics of *ALL* genders are cursed with this disease.

Unfortunately, few of them seek psychiatric help until it's too late to save their marriage.


----------

